

Why the Solar Roadways Project on Indiegogo is Actually Really Silly - TheJamie
http://www.equities.com/editors-desk/stocks/technology/why-the-solar-roadways-project-on-indiegogo-is-actually-really-silly

======
thrill
An excellent and necessary curmudgeon take on this project. Infrastructure
needs to be kept dumb, because simple tends to be robust. Putting sun-tracking
panels on rooftops would be much easier and cheaper and maintainable and
closer to grid insertion points.

~~~
sp332
Our roadways (well, major highways anyway) are not that simple. And our aging
power grid is a liability. Sun-tracking panels on rooftops having nothing to
do with solar roadways - you can do both at once, of course. Rooftops have
tiny surface area compared to roadways though.

------
tmikaeld
Site blocked on OpenDNS.

~~~
sp332
Funny, it doesn't show up as being tagged.
[http://community.opendns.com/domaintagging/search/?q=equitie...](http://community.opendns.com/domaintagging/search/?q=equities.com)

